# Buying Accessories.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Where do you like to get your cage toys/beds/ect?
What kind of toys do rats like to play with?
Do your rats every play with the balls with the small bell inside?
How much have you spent on rat supplies, not including food and fluff/newspaper/wood chips?

I just went to petco and got some ladders and more toys and hutches, some snacks and I feel like the cage is living material but I want it to be fun, things they can play on and things like that. I have hammocks and some other things for bed material coming in the mail but I was them to have fun when I'm not there.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I make most of my rats toys and things honestly LoL it is alot cheaper that way and i know that they like them. LoL


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I try to avoid pet stores, because everything there is SO expensive. I was looking at bird toys once, and I couldn't believe that they were charging $10 for some popsicle sticks, beads, and string ^^; But I do have some stuff from pet stores. I have a couple jingly bell toys - they don't play with them much, although sometimes they like to carry them around. I had a crinkly mylar ball that they would play with, but I'm not sure what happened to that. One of my girls loves this little mouse cat toy (no catnip) I got somewhere for a quarter. One of my rats would rather run on a wheel than anything else, so I'll be investing in a good one in the near future.

I haven't actually spent much money on toys for them. My rats love having lots of boxes to crawl through and over and around, so I just save all the boxes from food and drinks and tissues and stuff for them. That's really the best and cheapest way I entertain them. Also, in their cage, I have hammocks I made from old clothes, so those were free too.

Really good places to find fun rat stuff are thrift stores. I know a lot of people find good stuff there, and cheap! I frequent garage sales as well, since stuff is usually even cheaper than thrift stores ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed with the bird toys, I guess Ill just look around peoples pictures they posted of their cages and see if I notice anything in there I can make or something.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i buy cheap fleece baby blankets from a dollar store and either cut them up into squares to make rattie blankies or cut each one into three strips and braid them to make ropes to hang in the cage.

i also save any suitable food or tissue boxes to use as nest and play boxes; and whenever i go past a thrift store i look to see if there are any treasures for my girls.

i did splurge and buy a large igloo/castle thingy for the new cage the other day (cost me $16.00) which the ratties like, but they do prefer something they can shred, lol...


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I LOVE the dollar store for rat toys. You just have to be super creative. The possibilities there are endless.

I also like to order bird part toys off of Ebay and make my own toys for the ratties. You can get bulk parts for really cheap...and the toys last you forever. I am going to order more parts, make toys, and send some to the Arizona Humane Society (2 hours away) for the ratties and rabbits in their small animal room  .


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I buy my girls stuff at least once a week....but then again, i get discounts cause i work at a pet store. Tissue paper is their favorite household thing...they loveee it.and its colorful. they also long to drag stuff in their cage so i lay cloth and feathers on top to drag in. Chubes is their fave tunnel thing,.. i hang chubes.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

All my rats like feathers best. When I get a new cage or a new rat I'll go to the pet store and spend loads on toys and igloos. But to tell the truth they like homemade toys best. I also walk around flea markets and second hand shops. Kids toys can be great for rats and safe for them to chew on.

I go for second hand cages so I can get bigger cages for the same money. My main cage only cost me Â£100 to buy and set up and it says on the rat calculator it can hold 10 rats.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Go to pound/dollar stores they have parrot toys there ideal for rats! And thos jingly balls for cats you can get like 3 for a pound lol!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I like dollar stores... Need a bigger igloo? By a plastic storage container! Need new bedding? Towels! Need toys? Crafty stuff everywhere!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I go to garage sales during the spring, just to buy kids toys for the rats hehe. 
I also like thrift stores where I get pillow cases and such that the girls love to stuff with their kibble. 
And I get igglos at the thrift store, dollor store, and garage sales.
Toys my girls actully play with are; flex ferret tubes, igglos, ladders, wooden blocks, small rubber ducks, stuffed dolls/bears, cardbord boxes ect.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I always love living on the cheap side so i build my own cages out of hardware cloth. I also make my own toys. u can braid ropes like the dog toy ropes out of fleece and rats love them. i added a few feathers to the ropes and the rats go crazy over the feathers. i make my own tube hammocks sqaurw hammocks and whatever else hammock out of cheap fleece cloth from old cloths etc. rats arent picky just find a new way too keep em busy and the will stay happy. remember though rats are ur pet too playing with them is usually one of the rats most favorite activities. 
Meal worms are a good snack and toy for rats. -Josh


----------



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2007)

Hah, my rats adore those...silly, jingle balls for kitties. It's always amusing to watch them trot around with one of them hanging out of their mouth. Although in the middle of the night it's irritating listening to the fools shove them down the stairs =_=


----------

